# iPod et le fondu-enchaîné



## vincent absous (4 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis l'heureux propriétaire d'un zoli iPod. Pas de souci, pour l'instant, sauf un, qui me gâche l'existence (hyperbole). 
J'ai rippé quelques albums dont les titres s'enchaînent (je pense notamment à Stéphane Pompougnac). Or, transférés sur l'iPod, il y a une affreuse coupure entre les titres qui brise le fondu. Comment faire pour empêcher cela ?
Merci.


----------



## bertrand.serullaz (7 Décembre 2001)

Essaye pomme + i sur les titres, dans iTunes2.
Sur la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu trouves la durée de temps entre 2 titres.


----------



## vincent absous (7 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bertrand.serullaz:
*Essaye pomme + i sur les titres, dans iTunes2.
Sur la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tu trouves la durée de temps entre 2 titres.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'avoue ne pas avoir trouvé cette option. J'arrive a voir ce que iTunes appelle "l'heure de départ/d'arrivée" du titre mais pas la durée du temps entre les titres.


----------



## Le Gognol (7 Décembre 2001)

'

Effectivement, cette information n'a rien à voir avec le temps entre les morceaux. Depuis iTunes 2 on peut enfin éviter d'avoir un blanc entre ceux-ci en activant le crossfade (je l'ai personnellement paramétré sur 0 seconde, ce qui me parait le mieux). Par contre j'imagine que ce réglage ne s'applique pas à l'iPod. N'empêche que s'il n'y a vraiment pas moyen de faire en sorte d'éviter ces coupures, c'est carrément en ce qui me concerne un argument pour ne pas acheter un tel appareil. Je ne sais pas comment se comportent les autres lecteurs MP3 de ce côté là...

'+


----------



## macboy (9 Décembre 2001)

et bien il est impossible de faire des fondus enchainés sur l'Ipod
ce qui est vraiment dommage ( je tire l'info d'un journal 
qui parle de mac, mais pr éviter de faire de la pub je ne citerai pas son nom)
et oui ils disent bien que cette fonction n'est pas intégrée   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ce qui est vraiment dommage


----------



## ficelle (9 Décembre 2001)

le ipod a un firmare upgradable, et cette fonction arrivera certainement dans une version future.
ça me rappelle le debut avec mon archos... y'avait pas moyen de selectionner le morceau suivant lorsqu'il etait en lecture, apres, ils ont ajouté le mode "cue"... special fete, la grande classe !!!


----------

